# Strip/stockpile Topsoil-site



## Miguelillo 87

¡¿¡Porqué tantos técnisismos Dios mio!?!

¿Qué quiere decir STRIP/STOCKPILE TOPSOIL-SITE?

Mi pobre y raquitico intento: ?/Reservas de (alguan rara sustancia que se encuentra n el suelo que no sé como se lllama) en la obra.

Como verán necesito ¡Ayuda!
Mil Gracias a todos.


----------



## frida-nc

Es una de las feas aglomeraciones de palabras que hacemos en ingles para ahorrar tiempo.  Podemos "separarlas suavemente" (tease them apart) como dice Txiri en otro hilo.  La sustancia no es nada rara.
Creo que se trata de un sitio para reservas de suelo de superficie  (site for the stockpile of topsoil) que ha sido quitado de la capa de un terreno (stripped) a propósito para reservarlo antes de un proyecto de construcción.  En algunas areas es ilegal malgastar este tipo de suelo, porque sirve mejor que nada para la agricultura.
Espero haber ayudado.  Por favor, pregunta más si no.
Saludos.


----------



## rholt

STRIP/STOCKPILE TOPSOIL-SITE?
-> the stockpile of topsoil stripped from the site...


----------



## Miguelillo 87

frida-nc said:
			
		

> Es una de las feas aglomeraciones de palabras que hacemos en ingles para ahorrar tiempo. Podemos "separarlas suavemente" (tease them apart) como dice Txiri en otro hilo. La sustancia no es nada rara.
> Creo que se trata de un sitio para reservas de suelo de superficie (site for the stockpile of topsoil) que ha sido quitado de la capa de un terreno (stripped) a propósito para reservarlo antes de un proyecto de construcción. En algunas areas es ilegal malgastar este tipo de suelo, porque sirve mejor que nada para la agricultura.
> Espero haber ayudado. Por favor, pregunta más si no.
> Saludos.


Y cómo lo traducirias "Remoción del Suelo fertil" o sin fertil se escucha mejor


----------



## frida-nc

Hola Miguelillo,
Puesto que suponemos que sea fertil, pero no lo sabemos, yo diria (y favor de decirme si no suena bien) "Remoción y Almacenaje (o Reserva?) del Suelo de Superficie."
Espero que te sirva.
frida


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Podría ser.- 
 Remoción y Almacenaje del Suelo Superficial.

Opiniones se aceptan aunque para mí, a si suena bien . ¿No Frida?


----------



## frida-nc

Sí, para mí tambien, suena perfecto.


----------



## Peruvian lady

frida-nc said:


> Sí, para mí tambien, suena perfecto.



Hola a todos!

Topsoil se conoce como suelo orgánico.


----------



## vicdark

Estoy en desacuerdo con Peruvian Lady. Por definición suelo orgánico o mantillo es el que contiene un alto porcentaje de materia orgánica, y ese no es el caso de la mayoría de los suelos. Por ejemplo, los suelos desérticos no contienen ninguna materia orgánica. 

En mi opinion _top soil _es la *capa u horizonte superficial del suelo*.


----------



## Kuota

Hola:
 
En la ingeniería en España (PG-3) se usa la terminología "Tierra Vegetal" para referir a “topsoil”.
 
Un saludo


----------



## vicdark

En sentido agronómico tierra vegetal, mantillo y suelo orgánico son sinónimos.

Como la consulta original es sobre movimiento de tierras, creo que suelo superficial es lo adecuado.

Just my 2 centavos.


----------



## frida-nc

Pues creo que todo el mundo aquí está en lo correcto.
Es cuestión del énfasis que se quiere dar, porque el suelo se remueve (strip) y además se reserva (stockpile) en la medida en que sea útil por contener los productos de la descomposición de los restos orgánicos.

"Topsoil" es normalmente un suelo orgánico, vegetal, y fértil, sí. Hay muchos términos ingleses para las calidades de fertilidad y composición orgánica, además de "topsoil," pero creo que todos términos--fértil, orgánico, vegetal, superficial-- son válidos en el ejemplo, y encontrarán muchos ejemplos más de cada uno en internet.
Saludos.


----------



## spidey1

Esto se escribe de mejor maner en Inglés "Site's Topsoil Stockpile Area" y quiere decir "Área de Acopio del (Material de) Descapote de la Obra". El "descapote" o "stripped topsoil" es la cubierta vegetal de unos 15 cm de espesor que se corta en el proyecto de manera previa a las Actividades de Movimiento de Tierra u otras.


----------



## frida-nc

*Strip / Stockpile Topsoil Site *y *Site's Topsoil Stockpile Area* implican significados levemente distintos.

La primera versión no necesita ser de una sola obra, sino que puede almacener el suelo superficial de varias obras, o de terrenos aun si no son obras de construcción; la segunda en cambio, una sola obra, probablemente de construcción.

Hay que decir que "Site's" _no_ es idiomático en inglés; suena extranjero.  El posesivo se encuentra rara vez en nombres formales, especialmente como modificación de un sustantivo general como "Site."  

Saludos.


----------



## viejo gringo

En la construccion generalmente hay que llegar a un suelo firme antes de poner cimientos, por tanto la capa vegetal (topsoil) tiene que ser quitada (stripped) y entonces es necesario depositarlo o almacenarlo (stockpile it) en algun lugar - ese monton entonces se llama stockpile (pile = monton, y "stock" indica que tiene un valor, no esta botado) y por cierto esta en algun sitio (site)


----------



## viejo gringo

Frida              
Creo que la estructura original esta errada, no deberia llevar guion.   
Pero tienes razon, si se trata de algun area dentro del sitio de obras, es "site's" por posesivo, pero si se trata de varios sitios seria "sites". 
Lo lamentable es que hasta los que ensenyan "ingles" en nuestras escuelas ni saben que hay diferencia, pero si que piensan que lo saben todo y asi plantan sus errores en las mentes de sus alumnos.


----------



## spidey1

frida-nc said:


> *Strip / Stockpile Topsoil Site *y *Site's Topsoil Stockpile Area* implican significados levemente distintos.
> 
> La primera versión no necesita ser de una sola obra, sino que puede almacener el suelo superficial de varias obras, o de terrenos aun si no son obras de construcción; la segunda en cambio, una sola obra, probablemente de construcción.
> 
> Hay que decir que "Site's" _no_ es idiomático en inglés; suena extranjero.  El posesivo se encuentra rara vez en nombres formales, especialmente como modificación de un sustantivo general como "Site."
> 
> Saludos.



Muy agradecido por sus observaciones sobre la palabra "Site's", sin embargo es conveniente recalcar que la palabra "Site" puede perfectamente usarse con el genitivo en el caso referido y en otros muchos otros casos, sin caer en una violación de la Gramática Inglesa. 

La frase "Site's Topsoil Stockpile Area" puede también escribirse como "On-site Topsoil Stockpile Area", que es un "Área de Acopio de Material de Descapote" dentro de una Obra de Construcción. 

La frase "Topsoil Stockpile Site" quiere decir "Sitio de Acopio de Material de Descapote". Este sitio generalmente se encuentra fuera del proyecto.


----------

